# Singletons and Singletinis



## Sasquatch! (Feb 13, 2011)

What are you getting up to for Valentine's Day?

I'm probably going to stay in with a nice bottle of Diet Coke and watch some horror films.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 13, 2011)

Might bake something, just kinda in the mood.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 13, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Might bake something, just kinda in the mood.



Any idea what?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2011)

Although I'm not single, I might as well be so I'll be watching movies I've been meaning to see and catch up on the phone with some friends and tell them I love them.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 13, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Any idea what?



Not really, I'm feeling some sort of cake, but I don't have a cake pan. Might do cupcakes or strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 13, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Not really, I'm feeling some sort of cake, but I don't have a cake pan. Might do cupcakes or strawberry shortcake.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm making vanilla cupcakes. I have no frosting or butter and have to be creative with something to ice them with.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm making vanilla cupcakes. I have no frosting or butter and have to be creative with something to ice them with.



Jam and fruit?


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Jam and fruit?


Probably what I'm going with but I'm meh about it. Come to think of it I do have some decorating sugar and edible dye paste somewhere....hmmmm


----------



## PinkRodery (Feb 13, 2011)

Either writing an English essay or getting extremely drunk.


----------



## RentonBob (Feb 13, 2011)

Spending it alone at home just like every other v-day lol...


----------



## femaleseat (Feb 13, 2011)

RentonBob said:


> Spending it alone at home just like every other v-day lol...



awww bob....hugsssssssssss


----------



## RentonBob (Feb 13, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> awww bob....hugsssssssssss



I'm ok with it but, thank you


----------



## imfree (Feb 13, 2011)

I just saw that Mr Sunshine has launched a good-sized Coronal Mass Ejection toward Earth and it could arrive on the 14th or 15th. It is to be the most powerful solar event since I got into VLF Natural Radio in April '06, so I'll be monitoring VLF on Valentines Day and the day after. A geomagnetic storm could result and produce those elusive VLF whistlers that I listen for!

This is exciting to me because I've got the equipment tweaked-out well enough to reject power system interference to an extent that I can readily hear "sferics" from lightning strikes over a thousand miles away. That is a near guarantee that I can receive VLF whistlers in an "impossible" environment!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 13, 2011)

i plan to go to my Aunt's house.there COULD be a last minute Valentine but probably not. LOL o well.i can mingle like im single in dis biatch! lol


----------



## Zowie (Feb 13, 2011)

I created a valentine's smoothie at work today, comprised entirely of kale. It was bitter.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 13, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I created a valentine's smoothie at work today, comprised entirely of kale. It was bitter.


*snort*

That's exactly how I like my women: cold and bitter, but still smooooooth...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 13, 2011)

this valentines day is going to suck 

i'll probably just finish up watching the sopranos series. i'm on season 6 now then i'm moving onto another series. but i have no clue what yet.


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 13, 2011)

Helping a friend make cupcakes for her man, going to class and studying


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 13, 2011)

working then going to a friends house to let her baby me, i'm sick, lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> this valentines day is going to suck
> 
> i'll probably just finish up watching the sopranos series. i'm on season 6 now then i'm moving onto another series. but i have no clue what yet.



DUDE!! watch The boondocks!

Or If you're on Netflix, watch Spartacus, the TV show that was on Starz. It's pretty crazy,.


----------



## BeerMe (Feb 14, 2011)

Last year I went to a great anti V-Day party, but the person who threw it is in a relationship now. I'll probably just make myself dinner and watch some crappy movie. 

And there will be whiskey. Lots of it.



Lil BigginZ said:


> i'll probably just finish up watching the sopranos series. i'm on season 6 now then i'm moving onto another series. but i have no clue what yet.



If you haven't seen it, Breaking Bad has a similar feel to The Sopranos, and surpasses it in some ways.


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a feeling that my Valentines day will be filled with lots of alcohol and self loathing...


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheer up peoples! Here's to everyone having the girl or guy of their dreams by this time next year!! 

I know, easier said than done. But maybe if we collectively think positive thoughts some good karma will come our way. 

(I too am single once more for today, no real single friends so I will probably play NBA Jam and call it an early night).


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 14, 2011)

Change of plans. Looks like I am cooking dinner for 4, followed by boardgames.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Change of plans. Looks like I am cooking dinner for 4, followed by boardgames.



omg that sounds like soooo much fun 



I made char su pork ribs and basmatti rice

I have a heart shaped giant chocolate brownie in the fridge (betty crocker I love you) and have just had a day of resting, relaxing and doing what makes me smile


and am somewhat miffed at australia post as it appears only one of my valentines made it for the actual day grrrrr



hugs all


----------



## Paquito (Feb 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Change of plans. Looks like I am cooking dinner for 4, followed by boardgames.



You and your friends play a lot of boardgames. I like your group.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 14, 2011)

I am currently engaged in fierce cleaning, wearing nothing but house shoes and a fake Chanel scarf. After I finish cleaning, I'm going to indulge in something pink, ultracaloric, or alcoholic. Or perhaps all three.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 14, 2011)

Evening went well. Just missed out on winning trivial pursuit.

Chicken Soup starter with home made bread.
Pasta main with a tomato/meat sauce.

Went down REALLY well.


----------



## a bum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Change of plans. Looks like I am cooking dinner for 4, followed by boardgames.



aah, we're having a similiar evening except we'll be playing card games and I'll be buying croissants. Have a good one


----------



## Goreki (Feb 16, 2011)

See, this shit is why I hate valentine's day. People sit at home feeling horrible because they're not on the recieving end of some kind of socitally dictated form of love offering. 
Valentines day is just one big badge of "Look what a nice relationship we have! I made him buy me flowers!"

I hate the whole assumption that if you don't have anyone to give you a valentine's present, you're missing out on something wonderful. No you're not! If you want flowers, buy them! 
I also hate the assumption that it really means something special if you get a present on valentine's day. No it doesn't! It means that either a sense of obligation or guilt has prompted them to get you something, because the day is "special"

I do believe that people genuinely give presents out of wanting to do it, but I hate the expectation and dissapointment and bullshit that are wrapped up in the day. ugh

I've been in a relationship for about a year and a half now, and I'm crazy about this guy. I know how much he loves me, and I don't need a token gift on some arbitrary day that means nothing to either one of us personally for him to show that.

I was actually the one who told him not to get me anything both years. Which means he now teases me if we go near a flower stand on the day. I've found that a romantic threat of a return gift of romantic rose petals put in all orifices that I can romantically get to usually quells that 

So, Singletons, Singletinis, Coupleimons and Veterans of Valentine's,
think about whether it's actually worth all the hype, or if it was just another lovely monday this year.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Evening went well. Just missed out on winning trivial pursuit.



Bah. This is the kind of board game ya wanna play with friends:









As for me, I spent Valentine's Day horkin down NyQuil to fight off a cold a friend's rugrats gave to me.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 16, 2011)

nope, THIS is!!!


----------



## Goreki (Feb 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> nope, THIS is!!!


YES! I LOVE this game


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 16, 2011)

I played Betrayal at the last two All-Day Boardgaming events we had. As much as I like the game, with scores of new boardgames on offer, I'm probably going to have to concentrate on finding new ones.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 16, 2011)

Goreki said:


> YES! I LOVE this game



i know, right?! we used to mix this with munchkins pirates, lol. it was epic! and now i'm feeling all reminiscent


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i know, right?! we used to mix this with munchkins pirates, lol. it was epic! and now i'm feeling all reminiscent



We only have the basic one. *sad panda*


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> nope, THIS is!!!



I'm partial to _Chez Cthulhu_ myself....


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 16, 2011)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> I'm partial to _Chez Cthulhu_ myself....



hahaha! my daughter totally has a cthulu plush toy!


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 17, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> nope, THIS is!!!



You have no idea how hard I would rep you, Munchkin is the best.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)

For Valentine's weekend I discovered that too much smooching can lead to the heartbreak of lip fatigue! Should I write this up for a medical journal?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 24, 2011)

I love going to parties or clubs on Valentine's, single or not, its just fun :happy: I do like playing cards and board games but I never finish the game when I play with friends. However, I never saw those games you guys are posting about.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I love going to parties or clubs on Valentine's, single or not, its just fun :happy: I do like playing cards and board games but I never finish the game when I play with friends. However, I never saw those games you guys are posting about.



Seriously chickadee, there's a wealth of amazing games out there. Check out Boardgame Geek and you might find some you love!


----------

